# Taking your dog to OZ...how much did it cost?



## Better-life (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello again everyone - another question to pick your brains if thats ok!!

Has any of you taken your pets with you to OZ, we have a small dog who is 12 months old, she is a cross poodle/schizu, a little bigger then a cat! 

Ive tried to find some info on taking her with us, but haven't really got anywhere, if anyone can shed some light on the subject, that have taken theres with them. It looks like it cold be a costly thing to do.

Is it standard that they are in quarnatine for 30 days from the UK??

Thanks in advance 

Debbie x


----------



## amyabner (Mar 28, 2010)

*cost of moving dog to australia*

trying to find the exact amount myself... i'm just in the start of this process. i will be moving my dog from the states to australia. step one i dont know the exact name of it but its an advanced rabies test that has to be done SIX MONTHS PRIOR TO LEAVING so get that done asap. it cost 230 and i think there will be another 30 days before we leave. he will have to travel in cargo & be "sealed" by a vet certified to do so (fyi there are none in nevada). then he goes on to oz quarantine. there are only 4 of these places in the country. you can visit once a week. it looks to be about 1000-1300 for the 30 day quarantine when we get to oz. apparently being a new member i'm not "allowed" to post helpful links so i've omitted the www geeeez
daff.gov.au/aqis/cat-dogs/accom]Quarantine station accommodation & fees - DAFF[/url]


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Debbie,

We bought our Milly over. It cost us around £2,500 all in - that is including pet carrier fees and vets fees. Milly is an Australian Shepherd and the same size but a bit rounder than a collie.

When she arrived here she did her mandatory 30 days quarantine and then we had to pay another $900 to the quarantine station (Spotswood) for her 'accommodation'.

We used AirPets (they have their kennels on the outskirts of Heathrow Airport). We visited them before Milly was flown over. They were very efficient and told us what we had to do and when we had to do it. You'll find details of pet carriers in the "A list of things to do before you emigrate" sticky at the top of the forum page.

Dolly


----------



## Lobo35 (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone out there reading this thread...

Do not use homeagain microchips!!!! Had this microchip implanted in my dog when I started the RNATT process. It failed 28days before he was to depart. He now has to stay in the USA for another 5months!!!! Homeagain has refused to cover all legitimate costs incurred by their defective product. They are uncooperative!!! Not to mention it is going to be almost 1year that I've been separated from my dog. Do not use homeagain this has happened multiple times with this company. If anyone else has had this problem with homeagain please contact me.


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

We just made the move with our dog and I just posted details in response to someone else. From start to finish it cost us about $5,700 USD. That includes vet appts, transportation agent, quarantine, etc. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

